# Handraised Baby Dumbos in CT/MA aeea



## pita (Nov 30, 2010)

Handraised Dumbo Babies in CT/MA area
« on: Yesterday at 03:04:46 PM »
Quote
The babies were just born today and will be ready to go to new homes mid February. 

They are the result of an accidental litter, the parents are some of THE sweetest rats you can find. Kisses, bruxing galore! The babies have already been handled not even 24 hours after birth and will be handled every single day. The parents are both dark gray/bad black bareback dumbos, they do not come from pet store lineage. Their parents (baby's grandparents) were also very sweet and very laid back. Grandpa was a russian blue berk and grandma was a dalmation. Like I said, these babies will be handled daily by both me and my 10 year old sister and will be exposed to the sounds of a busy household. I see no reason why they will not be the sweetest things

I'm located in CT on the MA border. The babies are free to good homes. They must go in pairs unless you have other rats already. Transport within reason is totally do-able.

At this link you can follow their progression and see pictures as they grow including pictures of mama and papa

http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4080461.0


----------

